# Devil worshippers...



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

In my quiet town on main st....a weird looking dude in his 30's just walked by wearing a black shirt with "666" on it like a number on a football shirt, no visible tattoos....loose fit levis belted at waist, logging boots that were black and polished or new....he made no eye contact(I'm here most days and often people stop and chat or at least wave) and wasnt headed for the post office like most folks are on main st

Zombie

My husband is also seeing a very "seedy" element in the city of WTVL....had to call police to remove needles from street work site and people not paying their bill and threatening him when he shuts off the water....shutoffs are done early morning now because later in the day creates more "peril" than the district wants to deal with....

sad


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

Who cares? Let the guy walk down the street in peace, why does it matter that he doesn't say hello to strangers or what he's wearing? =/ 
Unless he does something to harm someone else, let him live in peace.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Yes who cares.... if he's looking to make a sacrifice on his alter of Dorothy and her little dog:indif::smack


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

I wouldn't worry about the 666 guy. I would be concerned about finding needles. I'm sure you've heard about the heroin epidemic in VT. It has spread across the border and is here now. I think 6 overdose deaths locally in the last year. When someone gets arrested for theft, the reason is usually drug use. Folks here on this forum have had to deal with relatives who are drug abusers. I think all we can personally do is protect ourselves and our property.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Eh, I used to be one of them idiots wearing black with purple hair and spiked necklaces. I outgrew it when I had my first kid. I don't remember ever wearing a 666 shirt. But I knew lots of people that did. And what they're looking for is a reaction. They wanna freak you out. They won't really sacrifice no animals, I promise. In fact if they really found a devil worshipper it'd scare em silly. The real ones wouldn't advertise it.
Now the needles, that's another story...


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

OP: you may need to adjust your tin foil hat...it seems to be a little tight.
We can live in fear or we can be *AWARE of what is happening around us and be cautious, but not afraid, and be ready to deal with a REAL aggressive action.*


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'm not real fond of the title of this thread. Seems a bit much based on just a person walking down the street.

And maybe a thought vacation would help. We have to be aware, but we have to live also. 

It could be something, and it could be a 'kid' rebelling against his family or society as a whole.


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

I've been told that there are a lot of devil worshipers in North Carolina.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Actually....having seen this guy

http://www.pressherald.com/2011/09/18/murder-suspect-has-long-history-of-violence_2011-09-18/

in my area.....gives me great pause.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Sounds like a good reason for concealed carrying.

Stay aware and safe.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Okay, that feller is a nut. But while it's fair to say a lot of nuts are "goth" I think it's unfair to say all" goths" are nuts.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Sounds like "made no eye contact" was the best kind of encounter. If he stopped and chatted, that would be suspicious to me, like he was casing the place. Someone who presents themselves to the world like that, showing no interest in you, is a good thing!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

they had some problems with actual worship alters, goat heads and such in central Wisconsin around Tomah some time back late 90s not sure what ever developed of it , but for a while they were telling hunters if you run across something like this in the woods go back out exactly the way you came in and report it to the sheriff.

now they issue the same advice when you find a meth lab or grow operation leave the way you came and report it right away


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I have been thinking about this all day.

It has bugged me no end.
First off.. 666 is a clothing line.
It's the new in thing.
The sexy Elvira lady is their spokesman.
Not very devil-worshippy if you have Elvira as your front lady.

And no eye contact.
If everyone was giving him the same wooly eyeball that you were, poor guy probably felt very unwelcome indeed.

And he wasn't headed to the Post Office?!
He wasn't headed to the Post Office?
This one I cannot wrap my head around.
Was he walking the opposite direction?
Had he already been?

My bet is that he is a visitor with no need of the local Post Office.
He could be visiting grandma, scouting locations for a film, a new artist that has moved to the area etc...
Could be anyone.
Doubt that he is a devil worshipper. Truly I do.

Oh.. and the shirt isn't cheap and neither are those boots, so money he has.
Doubt he is a druggie dressed in expensive clothes.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Lol I am soooo out of the goth scene now it seems! The in thing used to be those tripp pants from hot topic and sixty dollar corsets. And making your own dark spooky silk and velvet dresses.


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

Okay, maybe we all don't think the person walking was a devil worshiper, but let's brainstorm how this can affect our S&EP.

Situation awareness is good. Noticing something or someone out of the ordinary shows you're alert and aware to what is happening around you. Yeah, our minds can wander and speculate and we don't want to let that get out of hand, but in all honesty, if most people in the OP's area don't dress/act this way, the person will stand out. Nothing wrong with noticing that.

Recently, police in my state (WV) have reported hard core drugs coming in from Detroit. When you see something unusual, unlike the "norm" there's a reason. Sometimes that reason is sinister, sometimes not. It pays to be alert either way.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I remember my time in school before Goth. Our counselor tried to figure out why I went from slack wearing nerd to a fatigue pant , black T shirt , combat boot and in winter a O.D. with Day-Glo orange liner MA-1 flight jacket.

It took her all school year to figure out that while I had started dating one of the cool/head crowd who early on knew that nerds were the ones who ruled the real world but wanted her nerd to fit into her crowd better but she also knew that her nerd had chosen military application engineering as his direction.

My G.I. surplus wardrobe satisfied my desire to be closer to my dream, the fatigue pants , T shirt and boots let me fit in better with her crowd and the dull colors let me blend into the woodwork with her crowd while letting me stand out among my nerd crowd and all the time she taught me about parts of life I had never known before.

My "dark" transformation while putting some as my counselor off only helped propel me to becoming a DoD contractor engineer with a 25 year career supporting our military.

Never try to judge a book by its cover. Even though my cover has changed and expanded over the years, the chapter where the G.I. surplus wardrobe was written in has survived through all subsequent printing revisions even if they aren't the main story line anymore just because they are comfortable, durable and give people a image of me that often leaves them wondering but as they wonder they leave me alone, which works for me.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

Shrek said:


> ... I had started dating one of the cool/head crowd who early on knew that nerds were the ones who ruled the real world but wanted her nerd to fit into her crowd better ... QUOTE]
> 
> Okay, there's a story there and I want to hear the rest of it. I'll start it for you, "Once upon a time in a red brick palace in a kingdom known as Schoolandia..."


----------



## PrairieBelle22 (Nov 17, 2006)

Mpillow, your alertness to "out of place" individuals is not misplaced. That alertness could save your life one day. I taught self defense for several years and the first thing I would tell my class is that your brain is your best self defense weapon. Use it.

We had a "zombie gang" come through our small rural town a few weeks back. I pointed them out to my daughters and we had a teaching moment. Not to scare them, but to teach them to be able to see that which is out of place and a potential risk. It was just a few years back that one killed 3 of our young ladies. 

Be alert. Look for the out of place person or item. Don't put yourself in potentially dangerous situations.

Belle


----------



## plowhand (Aug 14, 2005)

I say, if it looks like trouble....ease your way near a dog and a double barrel.....ain't got a advertise it.....but watch the other'uns too....killers can wear Dockerss, Enro shirts and penny loafers.... or police uniforms


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I remember an old song... "Paranoia will destroy ya.... "

Ted Bundy looked like the guy next door.. I got a different kinda paranoia...

Another great paranoia song.. 

[YOUTUBE]Utmn8WyxMMA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> they had some problems with actual worship alters, goat heads and such in central Wisconsin around Tomah some time back late 90s not sure what ever developed of it , but for a while they were telling hunters if you run across something like this in the woods go back out exactly the way you came in and report it to the sheriff.
> 
> now they issue the same advice when you find a meth lab or grow operation leave the way you came and report it right away


So he's out for a stroll looking for goats.....now I'm worried for my milkers! LOL

666 clothing line....seriously the dumbest thing ever. And yes it was one of "those" shirts....I googled it.


----------



## ROSEMAMA (Jan 12, 2007)

All elephants are grey. Not all grey things are elephants...


----------



## wes917 (Sep 26, 2011)

This thread reminds me of something my wife tells me all the time "your good at hiding the fact your a nerd, people probably think your a hoodlum". I tend to like hoodies, hats, and jeans when I'm not at work, and I like them on the baggy side. Just what I like, and don't particularly care what other people think. But if you took the the time to know me, you'd know I have three college degrees, am part way to an MBA, have a ton of certificates in my field, speak fluently, and hold gainful employment. I don't dress like I used to, don't bleach and spike my hair as I am a professional, this also correlates to my first child's birth, but based on responses of this thread still glean looks from others, which is fine by me as I prefer to converse with people with open minds.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I too wear hooded sweatshirts.....the word "hoodie" does not appeal to me....and as a woman I also have carhartt pants and steel toe boots....that said I still smile and say hi to most folks when I walk by....even the oddballs...an older fella that looks like Si on duck dynasty who walks his chihuahua, the two MR boys in their 40's, another autistic boy.....and last weekend it was the girls that were "doing time" at the jail that came to work for the library....tattoos on most every one...

Just to point out that most covers are injustices to the book.....this book didnt fit on the shelf....and I took note. 

He's likely harmless....but he made the hair on the back of my neck bristle. If that makes me "judgmental" so be it....


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Seeing a bunch of them in town this week as well...but the fair is going on...LOL!
People watching is entertaining.
We are far enough out of the zone to have real worries this time of year, but are always aware.

Matt


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

We had a rash of devil worshippers in our area about 20 years ago. Found all kinds of spooky signs around in the oil field and along the river. Never saw any of the people though. We did find a little white rooster standing in the edge of the river one cold winter night. DH blinded him with a light and I picked him up. We put him in a light weight duffle bag we had in the truck and took him home. Got a pen ready for him with plenty of good feed and water. The next day he flogged me! And he flogged me every single day after that! I couldn't even go to the clothes line without being assaulted by that dang blasted chicken!!! So when Granny heard about that little chicken she claimed he must have been there for a sacrifice!!! I told her that if they tried to use that rooster for it, then he surely must have converted all of them, cause that is the meanest rooster I have ever seen!! Oh yeah, we named the little heathen, Lucifer! Thanks for the memories!


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

handymama said:


> Lol I am soooo out of the goth scene now it seems! The in thing used to be those tripp pants from hot topic and sixty dollar corsets. And making your own dark spooky silk and velvet dresses.




Corsets are now upwards of 150. - 300.00  having just returned from Dragon Con, I saw dozens of corsets that were to die for..I had a waist cincher made in Huntsville and wore it with my 1880's Steampunk Explorer costume. 

Hot, hot, and more hot from the high heat and humidity, and walking. 

I saw a lot of Goth type folks and all were friendly, nice folks. But then again, most of the people there were nice and friendly. I doubt the guy wearing the 666 clothing is a devil worshiper. People who can afford those clothes usually have jobs and money


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

If you want to see "interesting " people, go to a Wal-Mart in a big city. Oy vey!

We took a drive through Wisconsin Dells which is a huge tourist trap complete with water parks. I saw too many bodies in bikinis that should not have been in them!


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

We should always be aware of those around us, bad people can look like nice folks and weird looking people can be some of the greatest people you have ever met.

That being said, I am a prepper, a law abiding, tax paying citizen well loved by my neighbors of 15+ years and liked by most people I meet. Yet, I am a pagan, I am a goth. I look like a cross between Lily Munster and Morticia Aadams with the attitude, cooking skills and slight accent of Paula Deen  My kids are both quiet, tax paying law abiding citizens who have never been in trouble and are liked by everyone. My son looks like a Biker he has long hair and a long beard and Participates in Sons of Anarchy character portrayal. My daughter is a little rock a billy, a little goth and an eccentric artist. 

Be safe and careful but don't judge everyone by appearance.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Sometimes you feel like a nut......

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6C_AuM266M[/ame]

Sometimes you don't.....


----------

